# How to replace guide insert



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

On my mariner stand up rod, one of the guide inserts fell out and I want to replace it before I fish it again. What should I do?


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Replace the guide itself.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

If you have the ring it can be glued back in the guide frame if you do not have the equipment or time to wrap on a new guide. Wrapping on a new guide would be the best option. I have used epoxy to glue rings back in that have popped out with no future problems. I know people who have taken rings from other guides and sanded the frame to accept the ring than epoxied the ring in place. On some frames it can be difficult to get the ring in without breaking it. The marine stand up rods have pretty delicate rings but I have repaired them using this method. 

John


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok thank you guys, I will probably just glue another one in because I have no idea how to wrap a rod.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Is there a shop around where I can get some guides replaced? I have a rod that needs some new guides. It is a Penn rod, and I like it, but 3 guides have broken off.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Check out Tochterman's (410) 327-6942 
1925 Eastern Ave 
Baltimore, MD 21231


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

dena said:


> Is there a shop around where I can get some guides replaced? I have a rod that needs some new guides. It is a Penn rod, and I like it, but 3 guides have broken off.


if touchies backed up give me a PM,i'm right down the road in edgewater


----------

